

Beer startups from Europe. Cheers - bogomil
http://usersnap.com/blog/beer-startups-europe

======
darklajid
Unreadable, roundabout 6 times the width of my mobile's display and zoom is
disabled.

Is there a way to teach Firefox that this idea is utterly stupid, always and
without exception?

~~~
bogomil
Are you talking about the website or about Firefox now :)

------
bogomil
If you know more beer startups, please add them here. Thanks!

